# Do you wash pre-prepared salad greens?



## AlexR (Jul 31, 2005)

When you buy roquette, mesclun, or just plain lettuce in the supermarket that is sold cut and washed in a bag with netural gas, do you wash it again at home?

Lazy me, I usually forgo this, but a friend said he always does.

Is there any risk not to do so?

Best regards,
Alex R.


----------



## SierraCook (Jul 31, 2005)

I know some people that do. I don't, but I have also heard that it is recommended to wash them because bacteria can hide even in the prewashed greens.


----------



## GB (Jul 31, 2005)

Like you Alex, I am lazy and do not wash mine, but as SierraCook pointed out it is probably a good idea to wash them. I remember hearing stories of people getting very sick because they did not wash the bagged lettuce. I have heard pregnant women are especially at risk.


----------



## Robo410 (Jul 31, 2005)

I pick through it because so often it is getting slimed by supermarket conditions ... near freezing in the back and showing condensation out on the cooler. Often I wash and dry it.


----------



## pdswife (Jul 31, 2005)

Nope.. I just drop it in the bowl and chomp away at it. 

( Please don't tell my MIL, she uses SOAP to wash her veggies!!)


----------



## jkath (Jul 31, 2005)

I don't wash it either. I used to wash the spinach in a bag, but now I can buy the "triple-washed" variety.

(PDS: so does her salad taste soapy?)


----------



## pdswife (Jul 31, 2005)

jkath said:
			
		

> I don't wash it either. I used to wash the spinach in a bag, but now I can buy the "triple-washed" variety.
> 
> (PDS: so does her salad taste soapy?)



no.. she only washes the cukes and tomatoes with soap
and they rince off pretty well.


----------



## HappyAvocado (Jul 31, 2005)

i always re-wash.  im just not that trusting.


----------



## ironchef (Jul 31, 2005)

I always wash it and spin it because you never know. But then I don't buy the pre-packaged and pre-washed stuff anyway. Most stores have some sort of mixed mesculin greens from some local farm. If your store does carry those, even though they will be a few dollars more, I'd recommend using that instead. Not only will they taste fresher, you'll be supporting the local farming industry as well.


----------



## Caine (Jul 31, 2005)

I'm still waiting to find the **** frog! I NEVER get a prize.


----------



## Ishbel (Jul 31, 2005)

I've seen many bags of 'mixed' or 'Italian' or 'Herb' salad for sale in our supermarkets. I've never tried any of them - I'm loathe to buy anything that needs to be freshly prepared when it is sold in 'ready made' bags.

Do they taste 'old'?


----------



## pdswife (Jul 31, 2005)

I don't think they taste old at all Ishbel.  But, I do they they go bad quicker.


----------



## Ishbel (Jul 31, 2005)

Thanks.

I'm too old-fashioned.... I prefer to buy what I need, rather than get it in a big, ready-prepared!


----------



## Michael in FtW (Jul 31, 2005)

I tried the stuff a couple of times. I didn't re-wash it .... if there had been any slimey bits inside I probably would have. Personally, to my taste buds, they all taste like the plastic bag! My step-mom, on the other hand, loves them and doesn't notice the "off" taste that I do.


----------



## Sandyj (Jul 31, 2005)

*I can taste that plastic bag, too*

At least, I think so.

My mark of a good restaurant these days is the taste of the salad greens, if they taste like plastic bag, doesn't impress me, don't order salad again. I try not to buy the pre-washed, pre-packaged greens, but if it's an emergency (e.g. guests arriving suddenly), I'll soak them in cold water with a bit of salt added, then spin dry.


----------



## middie (Jul 31, 2005)

nope i don't wash them. like other have mentioned... i'm laaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaazy


----------



## Sandyj (Jul 31, 2005)

*Rethinking*

My daughter's think I'm a pain in the a** when it comes to stuff like this, or, a snob. Next time, I'm not going to wash anything.


----------



## ironchef (Jul 31, 2005)

For myself, again, I am definitely not an advocate of the "Costco" greens as I like to call them. However, there are just going to be times that the fresh local greens are not available and/or the quality is not there if the weather has not been up to snuff.

The best thing that I can recommend to those that do have access to fresh local greens is to buy in small quantities like Ishbel suggested, and to buy what you like seperately (if available) and then mix it together at home. I like to use a mixture of arugula, mache, frisee, and peppercress. My tastes tend towards the stronger, bitter/spicy type of greens so I personally avoid more the more bland flavored lettuces/greens.


----------



## cats (Aug 1, 2005)

I rarely purchase the bagged salad greens, but when I do, I don't rinse them again. I pick through them tho', as I, too, think they go bad quickly. I've never noticed an off taste from the plastic bag they come in. For salad fixins, I generally will purchase a couple of different varieties of lettuce, wash & spin it at home, and then store in my fridge in a plastic bag. Thus, when fixing a salad, my own stuff is ready to go by the handfuls. It lasts longer than the prewashed/prepackaged stuff too.


----------



## Little Miss J (Aug 1, 2005)

**little miss j runs off to wash salad greens**
(without soap)


----------



## Constance (Aug 1, 2005)

I don't buy them often, but this past spring, I found a bag of baby mixed greens at Sam's that was delicious. It had bits of spinach, arugula, and all sorts of frilly, delightfully colored things in it that one could not find separately (around here, at least).


----------



## licia (Aug 1, 2005)

If you ever wash them once, you will see that they DO need to be washed. I rinse mine a couple of hours before the meal, spin them dry and put them in a plastic bag with paper towels. They are wonderful by meal time.  I also pick out the core of the romaine, radicchio, etc.  I don't like those parts in my salad. I buy many different types, but like the mixes to add to whatever greens are on hand if I have to make a lot of salad. But, I almost never make the exact same salad twice. It is always a surprise to all of us. One thing I really like are the new flavored cheeses by Sargento (I think). They make even a plain salad taste special.


----------



## mugsy27 (Aug 1, 2005)

ALWAYS!!! like licia says...i wash them, then they go into my XO spinner, then into a zip lock bag in the fridge.

makes a HUGE difference in the taste.  plus i also wash all my veggies with soap and rinse througly.


----------



## jennyema (Aug 1, 2005)

I *ALWAYS* wash mine.

Though they say they are washed, you never know if that's true or how it wash done.

I have found *lots *of yuckky stuff in the water from bagged greens. Including bugs.

But "washing" (which is just rinsing) isn't going to do anything about bacteria.  You would need to use antibacterial soap or, as my friend Caine has pointed out autoclave it to kill bacteria.

I buy bagged arugula and cress and, in a pinch, badgged romaine or other lettuce.  I have found it to be perfectly fine.


----------



## Piccolina (Aug 1, 2005)

Have to agree, I give them a bath too! If only to rid them of them plastic bag flavour.


----------



## kadesma (Aug 1, 2005)

I don't buy them often except for romaine, I just can't handle the smell when I open the bag..If I do buy them I always wash them and let them get air so the smell somewhat goes away, I have left salads when we eat out if I smell that smell...Wonder what the heck it is??? 

kadesma


----------



## SpiceUmUp (Aug 1, 2005)

I don't wash them.  I also don't notice any sort of plastic bag taste.  Of course I work with plastic all day so it may be that I am desensitized.


----------

